# Costa lens: glass or plastic?



## cableguychris (Nov 27, 2017)

just wanting some opinions of the pros and cons of each material. thanks


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 27, 2017)

I used to be a glass only person, but I am using 580P lenses now and really like them. Much lighter and also reduces the risk of impact shattering the glass in my eye.


----------



## cableguychris (Nov 27, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> I used to be a glass only person, but I am using 580P lenses now and really like them. Much lighter and also reduces the risk of impact shattering the glass in my eye.



thanks for your input


----------



## bullfrog79 (Nov 27, 2017)

i like the glass. they are a little heavier, but seem to resist scratches better.


----------



## Fourfingers (Nov 27, 2017)

I love how light the 580p are but I am very ruff on them and I never scratched my glass lenses like I have my plastic lenses. My on the other side when I dropped my glass and I hit it was done sent back for repair. Dropped my plastic few scratches but still wearing them


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 27, 2017)

Glass is pointless to me since it has zero ballistic protection, plastic doesn't shatter.


----------



## WayneB (Nov 28, 2017)

at an average of $150 a pair, and the fact I have no less than 5 scratched pair of plastics to send back, I vote glass.
Personally I will never go back to plastic lenses, just cleaning them in a dusty environment means you will ruin them in under a year.

Costa just ran a 5 day special where the best price was $99/pr. I'd bet they do it again just before Christmas like the past 2 years..


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 28, 2017)

I personally don't agree with the scratching issue. I wear my glasses as much as anyone and my 580P lenses are as perfect as the day I got them. Mine are going on 3 years old right now. I don't baby them by any means, but I do take some care with what and how I clean them.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 28, 2017)

I seem to be pretty rough on stuff.   The guy who can tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet.   I seem to do better with the glass lenses.   I'll ruin a pair of poly lenses within 6 months, but I'm always wiping them with my t shirt or a napkin.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 29, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> I seem to be pretty rough on stuff.   The guy who can tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet.   I seem to do better with the glass lenses.   I'll ruin a pair of poly lenses within 6 months, but I'm always wiping them with my t shirt or a napkin.



The secret to cleaning glasses without scratching is to use nothing but lens cleaning wipes and microfiber cloths. 

My current set of plastic lens prescription glasses is over a year old with no scratches at all, even with pretty much daily wear.  They have never been touched with a paper towel, shirt-sleeve or Windex. I used to pooh-pooh all that stuff, but I'm a believer now.


----------



## GLS (Nov 29, 2017)

The bane of my existence with sunglasses is carelessness in laying them down on the truck's center console.  An excellent way to scratch them regardless of how they are initially placed, lens side up.  They will invariably flip over or migrate to where they touch something that abrades them.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 29, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> The secret to cleaning glasses without scratching is to use nothing but lens cleaning wipes and microfiber cloths.
> 
> My current set of plastic lens prescription glasses is over a year old with no scratches at all, even with pretty much daily wear.  They have never been touched with a paper towel, shirt-sleeve or Windex. I used to pooh-pooh all that stuff, but I'm a believer now.



Oh yeah, I believe it. I just can't make myself do it. If they're dirty, I can't stand it.  Gotta get my shirt or whatever is most convenient and wipe em


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Dec 26, 2017)

watch your buddy lose an eye due to a lead jig head to the face that shatters his glass costa's and those scratches on the poly will become not so important...trust me


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2017)

Glass all the way. My last pair of Costa's lasted me almost 9 years before they fell out of my backpack on a flight back from Boston. Not a single scratch on them (daily wear). Just got a new pair along with the wife and she opted for the plastic lenses. After a week of having them they slipped off the top of her head and landed in the bottom of the boat. Picked them up and they were scratched and I just looked at her and said "told ya so"..


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 28, 2017)

*S broke into 4*



Dustin Pate said:


> I used to be a glass only person, but I am using 580P lenses now and really like them. Much lighter and also reduces the risk of impact shattering the glass in my eye.



My wife and I both have 580p with plastic lenses and I liked them for the durability before my wife’s car was flipped and totaled and her Costas broke into 4-5 pieces on he head and did not give her a scratch.


----------



## pottydoc (Dec 31, 2017)

Glass 100%. Cheaper in the long run, too, since won't have to replace scratched lenses on a regular basis.


----------



## Pineyrooter (Jan 31, 2018)

I prefer glass. They may be a bit heavier but its something I just don't notice. Buy a pair of both and you decide!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 31, 2018)

I like the glass myself. Got 3 pairs, all glass. Plastic scratches too easily and I use a shirt, towel, napkin or what ever I can find to clean them with.


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 1, 2018)

I have 3 pairs of glass lenses but the post about losing an eye while fishing has got me thinking.


----------



## Bigmonk96 (Feb 1, 2018)

I have both -- prefer the 580G,Green Mirror Glass for fishing -- have a pair of the Blue Mirror Glass for driving ( much darker ) -- have a pair of 580P in Copper Lens for everyday wear*  all mine are the "Harpoon" model, they fit snug,like wrap around.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 26, 2018)

southerndraw said:


> I have 3 pairs of glass lenses but the post about losing an eye while fishing has got me thinking.



It converted me...I was glass all the way for all the reasons listed, that is something I wouldn't want to wish on my worst enemy


----------

